# ξεμπαζωμένο υπόγειο



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2015)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό στα αγγλικά; Δεν έχω συγκείμενο, βρίσκεται σε περιγραφή οικοδομής, αλλά μια ιδέα για τη χρήση μας δίνει ο Γούγλης.

Έδιτ: από την περιγραφή, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι κάτι σαν κουραγκλές.


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2015)

Έξω απ' τα νερά μου μεν, αλλά κάτι σαν "excavated basement" θα παραήταν απλό; Βλέπω επίσης ότι έχει κάμποσα ευρήματα, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε τι αντιστοιχούν κάθε φορά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2015)

Προς το παρόν να καταθέσω το *exposed basement (side)*. Θα επιστρέψω αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2015)

Δες και το *exposed walkout basement*.


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει και το _dug-out basement_;

I'm not sure how far this project goes, is it just to create a basement from a crawl space? - but if it extends to creating a room or apartment:
Για αυτό έχουμε το _converted basement_ (which is an apartment or room that's been created from a basement crawl-space conversion. It could also be called a "crawl space converted room or apartment"?).


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δες και το *exposed walkout basement*.



re: walkout basement (and dug-out basement entrance) - home design photos.
http://www.houzz.com/dug-out-basement-entrance


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2015)

pontios said:


> I'm not sure how far this project goes



Στην ελληνική πρακτική σκάβουμε το χώμα σε μια πλευρά του υπογείου και δημιουργούμε ένα άνοιγμα σαν μικρή ή μεγαλύτερη αυλή (κουρανγκλέ), έτσι που να δέχεται το υπόγειο φυσικό φως, να έχει ενδεχομένως χωριστή είσοδο (και αυλή) και να μειώνεται σημαντικά η υγρασία του. 

Το dug-out είναι συνήθως το υπόσκαφο· αναφέρεται στον τρόπο που δημιουργήθηκε ο υπόγειος χώρος, όχι στον τρόπο που «αποκαλύφθηκε» το υπόγειο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2015)

Επίσης, αυτό που μεταφράζω αναφέρεται εμμέσως σε πολεοδομική παράβαση, καθώς με την εκσκαφή το υπόγειο μετατρέπεται ουσιαστικά σε ισόγειο και έτσι το σπίτι αποκτά ακόμα έναν όροφο (α, και σας ευχαριστώ όλους :)).


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ, nickel και Palavra. Τουλάχιστον τώρα κατάλαβα περί τίνος πρόκειται. :)
It's an unpermitted/illegal something or other.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2015)

pontios said:


> It's an unpermitted/illegal something or other.


Exactly. To give you an example, you get a licence from the City Planning Authority to build a two-storey house. You, however, want a larger space, so after the house is complete with all the licences in order, you build a basement which you convert into a room (or apartment, depending on its area) - but then you get someone to excavate the basement on the *outside*, levelling the ground in front of it and giving it a door, windows etc. Technically, this is a city planning violation, since you now have 3 storeys, but the city planning authority does not know about it (unless they come to investigate, which they rarely do after the house is already built).


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you, Palavra. Very well expressed and explained - I now have it down pat.
Δηλαδή, μόνο οι Έλληνες του εξωτερικού βαδίζουν με το σταυρό στο χέρι. :)
Ή εντιμότητα μας δεν μετριέται - it's "off the scale" - cougr can vouch for that. :inno:


----------

